# How many here from your state?



## shellbellc (Dec 28, 2007)

PA is in the house!  We're up to 92 members!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How many from your state!?!?!?!


----------



## got smoke (Dec 28, 2007)

i think wisconsin has two but dont knoe for sure


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

How can you tell?


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 28, 2007)

IOWA show 58 on member search, thats almost 1/2 the states population


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

*85 in oklahoma!*


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

wisconsin has 42.


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmmm Again  how can ya tell? I type in Michigan, and it don't find me. I type in MI and I get people from Missouri.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

Do a advanced dearch under members list and just put in the state.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 28, 2007)

Member search, sort by state


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did ya read my question?


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 28, 2007)

107 Mishiganites


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you read the search page?


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ahhh not the location field.....OK  my bad


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 28, 2007)

If you go to the members list, at the right of the top bar in the list is a search function. Click on Advanced Search. 

In the new window, scroll down to State and it has a menu. Pick your state and then search.

I hope I didn't forget anything.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure is a purdy arrow!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like Nebraska has 41.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow!!!! 238 in Texas.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 28, 2007)

68 from minn.


----------



## got smoke (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you for telling me


----------



## flash (Dec 28, 2007)

34 in Florida


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy to take the bullet for all you folks that thought ya could use the location field to get this info  too  ;{)
Ah well

On Edit.. Hmm was I the only one?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 28, 2007)

Check your results.  I did the search and it came up with some Louisiana folks missing.  Oillogger, LiquidDirt and myself that I know for sure did not come up in the search I did.


----------



## sisco (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like 51 from Midway USA (Kansas)


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure a lot of smoke coming from Oklahoma and Texas......and I thought it was smog. Ha!


----------



## chubbs (Dec 28, 2007)

99 for NY (I'm in upstate...any further north and I would be Canadian.)


----------



## bassman (Dec 29, 2007)

46 from Colorado!


----------



## low&slow (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats it? lol


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 29, 2007)

61 in Virginia


----------



## kookie (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not sure how this seach is suppost to work, I do the advance search for North Dakota and it shows 18 members. But my name isn't on the list. Alittle weird.


Kooke


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 29, 2007)

16 for the Great State of Idaho  ...


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 29, 2007)

Really?  That's it?  We sure are a vocal 34.  LOL


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 29, 2007)

Check your profile in UserCP.  The reason the Louisiana people didn't come up is their information is entered on the "Location" line instead of the "State or Province" line.  Also if City and State are entered on the Location line it will only pull you up if you search for both city and state.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw 66 from Kansas.  If we could get one more 6 in there we can be the mark of the beast!  (maybe that isn't a good thing)


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 29, 2007)

The Show Me State is pulling up 103 members. I was sure hoping we were doing better than Michigan.


----------



## chadpole (Dec 29, 2007)

O.K. Mark me stupid. How many are in Ga.? I can't figure it out!!


----------



## prov1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure how you tell but here is 1 more from MICHIGAN....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Chadpole, if I did it right, I show 99 for Ga..
You need to recruit at least one more to make it even.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 29, 2007)

Now we have all seen how many are from our states. How many of those are actually active members. From what I saw for VA it wasn't many. Most have never posted.


----------



## chadpole (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds good.........i couldn't figger. I tried everything. You are so smart and talented I might add and prolly good  looking I am thinking. I haven't seen a pic of you ......but I have one in my head....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Chadpole, you're too sweet!


----------



## xcap (Dec 29, 2007)

Another here too


----------



## fla-gypsy (Dec 29, 2007)

I got 151 results for Florida (GatorNation)


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 30, 2007)

No, Bassman, it is 4,609 from Colorado.  We rock!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 30, 2007)

*   Gee Paul, sorry you don't have a picture of that beautiful young lady 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  I had it on my desk top for about a week but had to take it off cause the drool kept gumming up the key board. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  I don't know how many people in Montana either, I think, two? *
*  Quality over quanity ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gramason (Dec 30, 2007)

45 from Maryland.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

North Dakota shows 18 and as Kookie previously stated, their user id does not show under a North Dakota search. Flaw in the search software?

I am thinking with the numbers in MN there could easily be a descent upper midwest get together.... What do you think BigArm's smokin !!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 30, 2007)

*  Marty, you know dang well that thinkin just get me into trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I would be willing to make a trip out east, it sure would be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Lets wait till about July though, unless I got to help you put up hay? In that case, lets shoot for May. *


----------



## flash (Dec 30, 2007)

You're right, I was placing the Florida in Location instead of State


----------



## buckeye smoker (Dec 30, 2007)

If I ran the search correctly there are 94 buckeyes. That's a lot of nuts!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

BigArm's smokin
1st and 2nd hay cuttings are between June and August, we can make it all possibly work and Tatonka3A2 and I may even be moved closer to you by then !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2007)

189 from Cal? I'd check the wooded areas first... where there's smoke there's Q!


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 30, 2007)

There are 41 from Gods Country...   Oregon...  Happy New Year everyone...


----------



## chadpole (Dec 30, 2007)

Your  just lucky to have that picture. She probably sent you one. All I've ever seen is a picture of her back looking out the window with a deer rifle.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Terry, no wonder you didn't get a deer this year....that picture will keep the mice away too!


----------



## junoblow (Dec 30, 2007)

Good afternoon:

Well, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a bit disappointed to report that Delaware has a whopping 8 member (myself included).

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a transplant from Philadelphia and Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m located in the northern parts of Delaware.  I love the area; however I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t feel Delaware has any foothold on food at least in the commercial sense.  My family and I always trek back to Philly for our eating endeavors as I refer to Delaware as â€œthe little state that couldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]tâ€¦â€ when it comes to interesting/authentic restaurants.  We have more Olive Gardens and Outback Steakhouses than one could believe.

Take care,

Jeff


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 30, 2007)

Only 38 from South Carolina......the capital of BBQ.....where is everybody?????????


----------



## zapper (Dec 31, 2007)

60 at time of search Back home again in indiana.


101 here in Georgia


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting the New Year off right.. Missouri has caught up to Michigan. As of today there are 108 people shown for each state. Now if we could just get everyone to put their city and state in their info we'd probably be way ahead of em


----------



## papadave (Jan 2, 2008)

34 from Mississippi


----------



## richtee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm I get 111 for MI Piggie, and 108 for MO


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm drats...  now it's 113 MI to 109 MO  .. sounds like a basketball game.


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 2, 2008)

it may be a blow out soon, most of the guys that i am on a sportsman forum are out icefishing, gotta post a direct link so they can all join..lol

we have about 25000 members...lol


----------



## bigal (Jan 2, 2008)

Sisco was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , there are 14,685 from KANSAS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ............errr........I rounded UP.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





W.KS is the only place you guys/gals need to worry about anyway.  Please don't ask why.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 4, 2008)

It was mentioned earlier, but if you don't have your state listed in your personal profile, it won't pull you up.  You may have it in your information, but it must be in the actual state pull down, right above your zip code info...if you put that in, you'll be part of the search by state!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually as of right now there is 49 SMF members in colorado.


----------

